# Can you file a Revenue Form 12 form online?



## landlord (26 Jul 2010)

Hi just wandering if you can file a revenue form 12 online, Through ROS.ie.
Just noticed on Revenue.ie website there is a seperate "PAYE Anytime" section. Can this be used instead of filing a form 12?


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2010)

Did you try looking at the Revenue website, or googling "PAYE anytime"?! Doing either would've gotten you the answer in less time than it took you to login here and ask...

*Once registered, you can:*



View your tax record
Claim a wide range of tax credits: service charges, union subscriptions and Rent Credit     etc.
Apply for refunds of tax including health expenses
Declare additional income
Request a review of tax liability for previous years
Re-allocate credits between yourself and your spouse
Track your correspondence submitted to Revenue
 *Benefits:*



Manage your own tax affairs in a quick, easy, free and secure manner
Immediate update of your tax credits
Speedy repayments
Secure access 24 x 7 x 365
Environmentally friendly
  A small number of customers cannot claim a review using the PAYE Anytime such as:


Individuals selected by Revenue to complete a Return of Income (Form 12)
Customers who are registered for Income Tax and also have income subject to PAYE


----------



## landlord (28 Jul 2010)

Yes I looked at the revenue website and yes I read the exact information that you very kindly pasted in your post.
So I ask once again unless I am missing something ......Can you file a revenue 12 form online? Can the "Paye Anytime" service substitute the form 12?
All responses of a less sarcastic nature would be appreciated...thanks....


----------



## mandelbrot (28 Jul 2010)

Apologies for the sarcasm, I presumed you hadn't bothered your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to check it out for yourself!!

Well, there's a line that says:

A small number of customers cannot claim a review using the PAYE Anytime such as:


Individuals selected by Revenue to complete a Return of Income (Form 12)

So, I suppose it depends on whether you fall into that category or not... There is no facility to file a Form 12 through either PAYE Anytime or ROS, but you should be able to return anything you would do on a Form 12 through the various screens on PAYE Anytime.

Hope this post is more helpful..!


----------



## papervalue (31 Jul 2010)

landlord said:


> Yes I looked at the revenue website and yes I read the exact information that you very kindly pasted in your post.
> So I ask once again unless I am missing something ......Can you file a revenue 12 form online? Can the "Paye Anytime" service substitute the form 12?
> All responses of a less sarcastic nature would be appreciated...thanks....



If anything beyond main credits online system cant handle.(paye ros)

You can print off form12 from site and file manually- may take a bit longer for assessment to come out

if unsure what to put on form, ask on forum and people here will help you in filling in form

Also ring revenue and ask what is best option for you to do- Maybe they might suggest form11


----------

